# Evil Anemone?



## MightyMouse (May 15, 2007)

I just purchased 2 anemones tonight, I put them in the tank after a while and watched them "swim" about before they finally let themselves hit the floor.. Then .. one of them was in the "air" again.. I took care of some other stuff and after a while I couldn't see him anymore.. ANYWHERE.. like a phantom anemone..
After a few hours I finally decided this Anemone is gone, I need to lift all hiding places and find him, since he needs to be in the light eventually..
well, turns out the other one ate him..
Is this normal?


----------



## MightyMouse (May 15, 2007)

False alarm, he was Hiding in the top of the castle we have in the tank..


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

anemones are very tough to keep alive for any significant period of time. I sure hope you've got some very strong lights on that tank for them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

What kind of anemone do you have?


----------

